# Tweeter Wiring



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone been able to figure out where the tweeter wires connect to the 6.5" door speakers? I plan on finishing my component install this weekend, but I can't figure out how the tweeters are wired. 

I got my door speakers installed and running off the amp, and the tweeters are somehow tied into the same loop as the door speakers. By the way the tweeters are ridiculous loud with 100w's going to them lol. I set the treble on -12 on the headunit and they are still almost too bright. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

